# East Central Indiana/Western Ohio



## Golden_Lover (May 10, 2009)

I'm in Richmond which is pretty close to Ohio and also Muncie/Anderson/Indianapolis. Anyone else close by want to do a meet up? We have a bark park here, its nothing fancy but it will do.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

HEY! Im over in Terre Haute! I have 2.5 goldens and .5 collies  Id love to meet up! Peanutsmom is from that area.. Im still searching but Ill send out some emails!


----------

